# Took delivery of our S5 Sportback!



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Upgrading from a 2011 CC that has been a fantastic car. Hope this one treats us as well as that one did. Pictures really don't due this car (or color) justice.

2018 S5 P+
Daytona Grey
Magma Nappa Leather
Nav
S-Sport
Dynamic Steering
B+O
19s


















































































Getting ready to put these on this week. The temp is starting to drop up here. 



















-Eli


----------



## Smoker324 (Jan 16, 2016)

Is Nice!


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Got the snows put on yesterday. Weather is turning to crap up here.






























-Eli


----------



## Tarspin (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice winter setup. I've heard good things about those tires.

245/40R18s? Do you know ordering details from sparco (offsets/centerbore/etc)? I'm going to order a set for an S5 which hasn't arrived yet. Thanks!


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Yes, 245/40s

I know they are 18x8 with a +35 offset. I ordered them as a package from Tirerack and they came with hubcentric spacers installed. I believe the Audi center bore is 62mm. Since the photos above were taken I have installed 10MM spacers and bolts from ECS. They look better now.

-Eli


----------



## Tarspin (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice, the 245 width on 8" wide wheel looks good. It really squares up the sidewall. Thanks for the feedback and enjoy the car! I took an S4 out for a spin and they are fantastic vehicles.


----------



## Tarspin (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't really want to recommend offsets too wide with all the salt rock flying off the wheels but +29/30 seems doable and still leave a decent margin. I'd be interested in seeing the wheels with spacers if you feel like posting more pics.

Dug up center bore 66.5, seems to be standard on all B8/B9 A4 and S4/5s.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

10MM spacers put them out 1mm further that the stock 19x8.5 cavos. So, basically stock coverage.


----------



## Tarspin (Nov 2, 2017)

Near stock offset and should do a good job of keeping the fenders from getting blasted by debris. The car looks like it will be a tank in the snow! 🖒


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Here are a couple better pictures that I took yesterday......




























-Eli


----------

